# Engine/Road Noise?



## pr0wler (Aug 19, 2009)

I test drove a 2009 Nissan Altima 2.5S and I really liked the steering and speed it offered. The ride was relatively smooth compared to cars like the 350z. I liked it a lot.

I can't afford a new one at the moment so I'm looking to buy used anywhere from 2005-2007. It seems like I've heard a lot of people complain about the road noise, as well as the engine noise. In my short test drive of the '09 I didn't notice these issues at all...but then again I wasn't going over super bumpy streets or highway roads. Does the engine sound bother anyone here? I don't like the loud farting sound I hear some cars make but I'm not opposed to a throaty exhaust system. 

My question is if you guys notice the road noise to be a big issue. The 350z was pretty noisy in hindsight, but it didn't really bother me to be honest. But I'm very fussy about how smooth the car rides. 

Are the 2002-2006 Altima's relatively smooth? How is the handling? If the engine noise is an issue, are there exhaust systems out there that can quiet things down a little? Is the road noise bareable?


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

The engine noise on the 2007+ happens when the engine breaks in. You will not hear it when you first get it. They all do it. The road noise is due to tire wear. Usually what happens is people don't rotate their tires like they are supposed to and it wears on the inside tread on the rear. So when you rotate them to the front they get noisy. OR when they need tires, instead of buying the tires that come with the car (which are pretty good tires), they go out and buy a cheap set or get directionals. In which case, it doesn't matter how often you rotate them, they will still make noise.


----------

